

The World's First Personal Newspaper - tyhernly
http://www.weekly.is

======
dannyking
Nice idea - I signed up!

I've always wished Pocket had a PDF export option that would give you a
magazine/newspaper style layout of your saved articles from that week.

Have you guys thought about a digital version too?

~~~
tyhernly
Thanks, Danny!

While print is the initial priority, we'll certainly have a digital component
also.

